# Aspen Trail 1600RB



## smolte (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been trying to locate the water heater without success ... does anyone know where it might be?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2014)

It will have a exhaust vent going to the outside.  locate it and the heater will be there.  Welcome to the forum.


----------

